# CM7 LED Notifications flashing random colors



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I had CM7 running fine and all of the notification lights working correctly. Then the bottom 1/8th of an inch of my screen started flaking out and I got a replacement phone. Loaded CM7 on it and everything was fine. I had a green blinking notification for all notifications. I wanted to change these and whatever I did I somehow have a random colors blinking for any notification now.

In the LED Notification Color under Advance I have all option unchecked and I have done a reset. I only have a miscellaneous category with all the option in that and the application have a color selected and none are at random.

I know there has to be something simple I am missing, but I can not find it.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

OK, so I have figured this out. Under LED Notification colors and then Advance, Blend Notifications has to be checked and then my notification LEDs are working correctly.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting sorry no one had a chance to try to help u out first...but u just taught me some stuff. i never even went into that set of options of before lol :-D


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

No problem I have seen other having this issue as well before and could not find how they fixed it anywhere. Hopefully this will help others as well. I think most of us are still learning some of the great stuff that we can do on CM7. I just learned about the lock screen gestures late last week and love them.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

this is great that you found this. it will definitely help the other people that have this problem. thanks bro


----------



## npoles91 (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a problem like this except that fix hasn't worked for me. Would anyone have any other ideas?

For some reason my DX seems to have no control over which color the LED blinks. When I try to use the CM7 settings to change an app's LED notification color, the app always blinks a different color than chosen. What's even weirder is that when I use the "Flash test," each time I test it, the LED will blink a different color and in no apparent order.

I've tried the fix above, reset the LED settings multiple times, tried other LED apps (Lightflow Lite and Blink), and cleared cache and Dalvik Cache.

Any ideas are appreciated...


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

having the same exact issue as npoles91


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

this has been pissing me off for days, thanks man!!!


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Same issue too...now its just flashing all different colors even when I dont have a notification.

EDIT: 2 battery pulls and it SEEMS to be flashing correctly...

EDIT2: Nope...back to the same random flashing and its very annoying. Guess Ill try to re-flash.


----------



## lthelwpn (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks OP this has been bugging me with the mullti-color flashing. That fix worked for me.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...s-available-now.&p=20492&viewfull=1#post20492


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks...tried that and still those damn flashing lights. I updated to the latest nightly. Still the lights. Im probably going to flash another rom or something soon bc this is unbearable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

friguy3 said:


> Thanks...tried that and still those damn flashing lights. I updated to the latest nightly. Still the lights. Im probably going to flash another rom or something soon bc this is unbearable.


I experienced the same thing when I was on CM7. I fixed it by just restoring one of my nandroid backups since I always had a recent backup available. I just gave up messing with the LED settings since it did it every single time.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i believe this is going to fix the problem for you guys. It should make it into tonight's nightly. http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,6729

this fix should allow us to set custom led color notifications for any app, and not have to worry about the random color bug.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

razorloves said:


> i believe this is going to fix the problem for you guys. It should make it into tonight's nightly. http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,6729
> 
> this fix should allow us to set custom led color notifications for any app, and not have to worry about the random color bug.


Nice! The LED bug was irritating.  I tried to fix it multiple ways, but just couldn't get it to work.


----------

